# Wie am besten hochskillen?ß



## Baschig (24. Juli 2007)

HUHU,

ich bin Schneiderei Skill 261, und wollte mal fragen wie man jetzt am besten hoch skillt und wo man am besten stoff farmt ?


Wer allerdings auch was über hat der kann mir stoff schicken ich zahle auch gern dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg 


Baschig


----------



## Gschupfter (25. Juli 2007)

Hallo,
also ich habs so gemacht (bin im mom auf 300) :
hab den Stoff im AH gekauft, daraus Taschen gemacht (wenns dich noch skillt) und die etwas günstiger als den "Grundpreis" ins AH gestellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Noch als Tipp:
lern so schnell wie möglich runenstofftaschen herzustellen (die bringen ordentlich geld)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atura (25. Juli 2007)

Baschig schrieb:


> HUHU,
> 
> ich bin Schneiderei Skill 261, und wollte mal fragen wie man jetzt am besten hoch skillt und wo man am besten stoff farmt ?
> Wer allerdings auch was über hat der kann mir stoff schicken ich zahle auch gern dafür
> ...



Hallo,

informiere dich doch hier bei buffed.de unter:
Berufe
->Schneiderei 
Dann siehst du alle Rezepte für deinen Skill-Bereich und siehst die Mats dazu!
Mit deinem Skill ist bei dir Runenstoff angesagt, diesen kann man prima in den Westlichen Pestländern bei den Untoten farmen. Wenn der LvL-Bereich stimmt, sind auch Instanzen wie Scholomance und Stratholme förderlich, dort bekommt man pro run gleich 2-3 Stacks.


Atura


----------



## vikale (26. Juli 2007)

hi,
Jo taschen sin super ich hab mich letzte woche siehe treat
"beste skillung für hexer" von 0 auf 375 hochgeskillt.
Kann mich nur den andren anschließen: Mach Taschen und gehe oft zum schneider-lehrer, denn ich habe z.B: vergessen sofort Netherstoffballen zu lernen und dadurch wertvolle punkte und vorallem geld verloren.
Warte auf Netherstofftaschen die nehmen dir manche für 15g ab.
Seelenbeutel für Hexer also die 25er und 30er sin auch richtig oft gefragt.
Schau das du alle rezepte bekommst.

mfg.vikale


----------



## spider J. (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo..!! ich habe ein ähnliches prob wie der ersteller dieses Threads, nur dass ich ein skillevel von 260 habe, maber mein char erst lvl 40 ist...
ich komme garned sinnvoll an runenstoff ran, ausser ich lass ihn mir schenken, denn die AH preise kann ich mir aufgrund meines neuen mounts (freu) noch nicht wirklich leisten...
was kann ich da tun..??


----------



## Thareen (29. Juli 2007)

Am besten den Char etwa auf Level 50 hochbringen.
Geht eigentlich recht flott.
Dann kommst du auch selbst ganz gut an Runenstoff ran.
So ziemlich alle Humanoiden und Untote ab Level 50 droppen das recht gut.
Das Zeug dropt sogar noch in der Scherbenwelt bei Gegnern über Level 65^^


----------



## Cerafin (2. August 2007)

schau einfach unter www.wow-europe.de, dann links unter foren ---> berufe

da findet man eien guide der darauf ausgelegt ist, den Beruf schneidern von0-375 auf dem kostengünstigsten Weg zu erreichen!


----------



## Jargon (12. Oktober 2007)

da geb ich meinen vorgängern nur recht^^
und vergess nicht du kannst vor 300 noch teufelsstoff und mondstoff herstellen!
zum eigenbedarf etc...


So far Jargon


----------

